# Justice for Credit Card Stolen SAU Horse



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Reposting from the Justice for Credit Card Facebook Page. This was the horse that was found shot, throat slit and quartered. I sent my email this morning. 

*From Robin Smith (Shaun's Mother) Shaun owned Credit Card

Thought I'd share: PLEASE TO ALL MY FRIENDS AND HORSE LOVERS OUT THERE!!!!!! 

Justice for Credit Card -

Circuit Court Judge Larry Chandler is currently handling the case.

His email is: [email protected]
... ... Please email Judge Larry Chandler and ask... him to impose the maximum sentences for these crimes.
Judge Larry Chandler's phone is: 1-870-235-3781.
Together we can and SHOULD make a difference!!!!!!!!!!
PLEASE TO ALL REPOST IF ENOUGH EMAIL AND CALLS COME IN THEY WILL HAVE TO DO SOMETHING !!*


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Ummmm gee shouldnt there at least be a trial first ? God forbid we actually follow the law and actually prove someone guilty first.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> Ummmm gee shouldnt there at least be a trial first ? God forbid we actually follow the law and actually prove someone guilty first.


Yes we should let there be a trial and conviction, the family of Credit Card asks the maximum sentence be imposed if she is found guilty. I don't have a problem emailing the judge and asking him to do so.

Here is one link but you can do your own research....

Jackson allegedly watched killing of Credit Card | Horsetalk - International horse news


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Joe4d said:


> Ummmm gee shouldnt there at least be a trial first ? God forbid we actually follow the law and actually prove someone guilty first.


How much more proof do you need? She confessed and the horses were found on her mothers land.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

just bc she confessed doesn't mean she will get maximum...

edit: i did email them as well.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

http://ftpcontent.worldnow.com/ksla/pdf/horsedocument.pdf


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

kait18 said:


> just bc she confessed doesn't mean she will get maximum...
> 
> edit: i did email them as well.


Which is why the mother is asking for everyone to contact the judge.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

it still won't matter. she could have confessed for a reduced sentence therefore she wouldn't be able to get maximum.. 
it all depends on how they got her to speak and confess!!

edit: i just read a few articles on it and it looks like she only confessed bc she had reduced sentencing and gave up 2 other people. who were only charged for tack theft... 

so i don't think she will get a maximum even if she deserves it.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Can you link the article that says she confessed for reduced sentencing? I have been watching about the horses since they were first discovered missing on Nov 3rd


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

it doesn't say. but the way the article has stated it, it sounds very likely. hold on let me see if i can find it. 

don't get me wrong i agree she should get max penalty. i am just stating there is a possibilty it might not be possible if she was offered a deal.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Two further arrests in Arkansas horse theft probe | Horsetalk - International horse news

Earlier this week, campus police earlier announced the arrest of Jaci Rae Jackson, 19, who is charged in relation to the theft of the horses

this line specifically says she was arrested first. and the article itself shows the men were arrested after. with working as an intern for nyc police department and for terrorist agencies this clearly to me shows signs of a chance of a deal being made in order to get reduced sentencing if she gave other names... is it fair if this happened - no its not!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Can you post a link to where it says his throat was slit, etc.? Last I heard they just found his body tied to a tree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Jackson allegedly watched killing of Credit Card | Horsetalk - International horse news


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

1st paragraph i think :/


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you!

Man, that's awful. My heart goes out to his poor owner. I can't imagine...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Generally there are always two sides to any story. The media has their side, primarily geared towards generating the most hype and selling the most ads, papers, ratings, or what not. 
The accused generally save their side for an actual court where both sides can be presented to a jury of peers, which decide. It isnt a perfect system but it is the best one man has come up with. There MUST be a presumption of innocence until proven guilty.
Trial by media, and trial by mob is wrong. It's a shame so many seemingly bright intelligent people forget that.
Of course that generally gets the public in a tizzy because they have only been exposed to one side of the story and are screaming for conviction and punishment before there is even a trial. All the facts and evidence will come out and I have faith a 12 person jury will render the proper verdict based on the law and the evidence presented. In the event of a guilty verdict I would assume the judge would issue a sentence also based on current law. He does have some leeway but the facts of the case should determine that. NOT MOB rule. That is a very dangerous road to travel down and pulls at the very fabric of our justice system.
Another founding principle of our justice system is it is illegal to make retroactive laws and punishments. You cant go changing a law or the punishment for breaking that law after the offense is committed. This is another protection against mob rule and mob trials. Judges should not ever make decisions on punishment based on current popular opinion. 
I am sure if anyone of you were charged with a crime you would want your rights respected and to be given a fair trial. If found guilty you would also expect to get about the same sentence as someone else who did the same crime but didnt end up a tabloid event.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i like that joe. very well said. i actually put one of your sentences in my email or well similiar. about please don't make a verdict based on opinions but on the facts. 

very well stated joe


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

What exactly would her side be, seeing as she confessed, watch the one horse killed gave the names of the others who were involved? What, is she gonna say" they put a gun to my head and forced me to pick out the five horses?
Sorry, the problem with inocent until proven quilty was it used to work. Now, you can do just about anything, including murdering your own kids, much less someone else and then get away with it by pleading that your mother spanked you as a kid, etc. The criminal justice system is great, for the guilty ones. The victims are the ones who are usually already dead and they get nothing, nor had no choice why they died. Credit Card did not ask to be taken out of his stall and be shot, throat slashed and cut up. She confessed to helping, being there, wanting CC killed, yet you want us to say" oh, maybe her side will be different.
Yea, her appointed lawyers will have an open checkbook to spend of our tax dollars to try to get the jury to believe she stole the horses and stood by and watched the CC get killed because somebody made her mad.
That is the problem today, you can get away with murder and walk free and make millions in the process. Sorry, our justice system is screwed up. Politics and money run it. We need to start making the gulity pay for their crimes instead of playing court games and walking away.
I don't give a rats butt what excuses she gives, what reason she gives, or getting a lesser sentence for selling out her "helpers" . She admitted she did it, admitted she watched CC die, so she is GUILTY


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Disturbing Details Emerge; More Arrests in Arkansas Horse Theft | Rate My Horse PRO

Read the court documents.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you, WyomingGrandma! You said exactly what I wanted to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

After working in law enforcement for many years, I have seen "slam dunk' cases get off. It's frustrating but it does happen. This whole case just makes me sick. I hope she doesn't upgrade to human victims.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> All the facts and evidence will come out and I have faith a 12 person jury will render the proper verdict based on the law and the evidence presented.


Just like in the Casey Anthony or the OJ Simpson cases.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Joe4d, The judge will ask for impact statements and such. They did when my granddaughter and her mother were killed. Of course, in that case the lady that killed them received $200 fine and 30 days in jail.... sad that our system works like it does sometimes. I believe OJ was guilty as well as Casey Antony. No jury would ever convince me otherwise. I watched all three of these trials in full. The one concerning my granddaughter and her mom, and television provided me with having courtroom cameras in the courtroom. I for one, as a member of the horse community want justice for Credit Card.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

but now that her mom is a part of the case involvement she now has a chance of pulling an insanity plea... based off of her family life structure... 

after riding that article mls posted she has to many loop holes to get out of this i think personally. hopefully not and is punished for what she witnessed. but its still a toss up


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> Just like in the Casey Anthony or the OJ Simpson cases.



LOL you beat me to it


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been to many parts of the world where a justice system just like many on this thread are advocating exists. People are dragged from there houses, stoned, macheted, hung and drug through the streets by seemingly decent people caught up in mob rule. Various Arabs believe without question what they see on TV. No trial, no nothing, an accusation and a stoning. Do you really want to live in a system like that ? Because that is exactly what I am seeing people here asking for. Everyone deserves the presumption of innocence until they have their day in court.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i would like to add to joes comments - for those that are women here.in other parts of the country if you are female and your name even slightly slanders your name don't expect to be alive for much longer. this girl whether guilty or not just becuase of accustions would have been killed else where already by mobs. with our corrupt system its still way better than a mob scene taking action. imo


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I do not have to believe someone is always innocent till proven guilty. I saw my granddaughter's killer (yes it was an auto accident) Plead not guilty to the very end even through the trial. Watched the hell my son went through and knowing the entire time she was the reason my future dil and grandddaughter were no longer with us. There was no way she was anything but guilty.... accident recreation and eye witnesses all pointed to the fact she was guilty. It took her 5 years to admit her guilt. She never did in the court room. Did I know she was guilty from day one? I sure did... I read the accident report.... I am glad you are happy she received a fair trial under our system. I wish she would have plead guilty and saved us two years of torment.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thats a different situation. and a sad one and i am extremely sorry for your loss and the pain it caused you and your family. and yes in your case she was guilty and there were witnesses proving her guilty. that should have been enough to prove her guilty. on top of that the cars also helped as evidence

but in this case so far no one has any proof other than her words of witnessing the crime. they haven't disclosed any info about what tool was used to hurt the horse. where it came from. etc. they so far just from the bunch of articles i read today about it, which was like 10. and out of those 10 only one said she had mentioned that she wanted cc dead. but wouldnt disclose where the info came from. 
at this point no one knows why she did it, there are two theories. i am in no way sticking up for her. i just dont like rushing into a judgement without the facts and right now there not all out to the public. and therefore can't judge whether she should be guilty. but if she is proved guilty i do hope she receives full punishment.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

kait18 said:


> but if she is proved guilty i do hope she receives full punishment.


And that is my whole point... IF she is found guilty I hope she receives the maximum punishment provided by the law.

And thank you for your comments concerning my family. It is awfully hard to sit in a courtroom and listen to a defendant profess their innocence when all the facts presented show their guilt. And she was presumed by the jurors and the judge to be innocent till she was found guilty. To listen to her plead not guilty is a hell all it's own. I am assuming the Smith family feels the same way...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not think insanity works when there is this much premeditation and planning that goes into a crime.


I suppose the recorded audio tapes of her asking someone for help are not enough to show you that those added to her admitting it means she did it?

Found guilty in a court of law or not, there is really no doubt she had a very active roll in this.



Using that idiot OJ as an example - even if she is not found guilty in criminal court, the owners can go after her in civil court and win.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Great post alwaysbehind


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

alwaysbehind that is true. i just dont want you guys to expect something that might not happen in this trial. from the articles i have read i have found 2 loopholes already to get her out of it. and unless the audio was found properly and taken into evidence properly it might not be allowed. i just hope that no one allows her to plea insanity 

and oj will always be guilty no matter what!!! 

and wickednag - i truly am sorry. i cant even imagine what that was like. i send lots of hugs your way and to your family.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kait18 said:


> i just dont want you guys to expect something that might not happen in this trial.


I am not sure this a situation where we require mothering to keep us safe.

I think we (general we) all know how the justice system sometimes does not work right. We (same general we) know that cases involving animal cruelty more often than not end up with very little in the way of jail time and punishment.

We can hope that this piece of slime gets what is coming to her though. We can hope that the family whose horse was stolen and killed get some justice.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i just felt i should also give another side that was all. no mothering was intended i am surprised i could even sound mothering :/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed, Always.

I don't have any real hope about them getting jail time for the cruelty and torture of the horses, but since they committed multiple felonies and crossed state lines in the commission of them, I'm hoping that will be enough to make sure they just don't get hand slaps and probation. 

I'm not a fan of vigilante justice, but there are plenty of people out there who wouldn't have a problem dishing it out if these perpetrators get off. 

Remember, all horse people are crazy, and some take it to extremes. I can't see anyone going to prison for attacking these people, because they're simply not worth risking your own life and freedom over.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm sorry. I am sick and tired of watching our justice system fail time and again, depending on a jury that can either lie through their teeth to get on a jury or just plain stupid. I watched last night as teh 20 year old man was arrested for kidnapping, raping and stabbing that little 7 year old girl. One lawyer was already talking about the psylogical exam will probably show he had a bad upbringing and felt anger and the little girl was in the wrong place.. Yea, I am sure his "anger" led him to do that stuff and then stuff her body in a trash compactor that HE had the keys for... Now days, you can even kill your kids and then say" I left him in the car, walked 4 miles, came back and he was gone". I was sleeping off being drunk and my baby was kidnapped from her crib". I was tired from partying, the baby was crying, so I killed him and then dumped him and took a nap". What is wrong in the US that this type of thing happens daily and the "killer" walks? Of course that is only after the public defenders that we pay for get their millions for defending these sick people, and then they get let loose to make money with books, etc.
Jaci said she did it, said she watch CC die, said I am sure alot more that is not being made public right now, yet we are supposed to say" oh, she is innocent because the jury has not convicted her yet", or poor little girl. Seems when someone does something like this, they admit they did it, then go "oh crap, I just screwed up, so will take back what I said". Of course, the lawyers are already lined up to get at this case.
if someone steals a horse, then ties it to a tree to die, or watches someone kill the horse and then realizes that they opened their mouth to the wrong people and now the police are coming around, you bet they are gonna sing like a canary to try to save their butt, which is exactly what this girl is doing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What I've learned is that the sentence for stealing a few hundred dollars and a few packs of smokes from a convenience store will get the robber more time than what has happend to this horse or the beating of another person. That is what the north american legal system is about.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

WHAT AN ABSOLUTE IDIOT WHOEVER DID THIS TO THE POOR HORSE
oo they make me LIVID!! LIVID I CRY!!! LIVID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. What a disgusting story. 

I don't understand why the horses were left in a trailer that someone could back right up into. 

Since we've begun namedropping murderers, I've got one: Levi Aron. In July he got an 8yr old to go into his house with him. He drugged, bound and strangled him, then dismembered him and hid his remains in multiple places. 

His lawyers will be running the insanity plea to death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

twh said:


> I don't understand why the horses were left in a trailer that someone could back right up into.


They weren't, twh. They were taken out of their stalls and loaded onto the trailer by these criminals.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, I see. Makes more sense. 

Yeah, I guess if you're going to steal a bunch of horses, sure, why not throw in a trailer? I mean, who felt like hooking up the old klunker in the backyard?

But on a more serious note, this is why I cringe when a stranger approaches my horse and she is friendly to them and letting them touch her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

And this story just keeps going on and on. More charges now filed...

http://www.ratemyhorsepro.com/userfiles/files/JaciRaeJacksonArsonRateMyHorsePRO.pdf


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They arrested momma too, as well as located her scum sucking POS boyfriend. Yay!!!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

this is good news


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

WickedNag said:


> And this story just keeps going on and on. More charges now filed...
> 
> http://www.ratemyhorsepro.com/userfiles/files/JaciRaeJacksonArsonRateMyHorsePRO.pdf


wow... just...wow, I really have no words for the CLASS of this one...


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> They arrested momma too, as well as located her scum sucking POS boyfriend. Yay!!!!


I have not heard or seen anything relating to that...where did you hear it. I hope it is true! :twisted:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Have people not heard of investigating the cause of a fire?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

yeap alittle bit but not much what did you hear bubba??


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, I meant, did she not realize she would get caught? They're very good at determining the cause of a blaze, and can sort out arson from accidental fires pretty easily. I'm beginning to think she's not a very bright criminal.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i only found past experiences of the ex boyfriend lighting fires not the mom or daughter so you had me confused there....


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> The accused generally save their side for an actual court where both sides can be presented to a jury of peers, which decide. It isnt a perfect system but it is the best one man has come up with. There MUST be a presumption of innocence until proven guilty.


No one is presuming anything; she confessed. There doesn't need to be a presumption of innocence because there won't be a trial, just a sentencing. And why shouldn't she get the maximum sentence? The horse's throat didn't get cut open by accident.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> I'm beginning to think she's not a very bright criminal.


That's the understatement of the year. Anyone who'd steal horses out of jealousy, tie them to trees, starve them (I'm going to have to guess Jackson and her cronies planned death by starvation for those horses and for some reason CC deserved the red carpet), and butcher one of them has a screw loose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Please make an example out of this woman, and giver the maximum sentence, to send a message far and wide. My horses reside in arizona, where as I’m sure that you are aware, the maximum sentence is for horse thievery is HANGING.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

jbolt said:


> Please make an example out of this woman, and giver the maximum sentence, to send a message far and wide. My horses reside in arizona, where as I’m sure that you are aware, the maximum sentence is for horse thievery is HANGING.


Sigh...if only hanging were still allowed. Thats the only thing thing ppl like this deserve.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

What is the latest on her? I understand she posted bail but has there been a trial yet?


----------

